# Desk making



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

MagicalHome said:


> dunno whether the design is good or not?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4600974167/


Sure, if you use 'connector bolts'.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Consider mounting the drawer at the top and your large compartment at the bottom. Add a pull out board for extra room and possibly a shallow drawer over your chair. Height is good at 30" and seems wide enough for your chair at 23½".


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

47_47 said:


> Consider mounting the drawer at the top and your large compartment at the bottom. Add a pull out board for extra room and possibly a shallow drawer over your chair. Height is good at 30" and seems wide enough for your chair at 23½".


Thanks for your advice. I think the desk will be better when changing the drawer position ^^


----------

